# advice



## dlpjr (Nov 27, 2006)

I just joined this website so I hope im not abusing my privilege. As i said in other posts im starting class at LCB in Jan. I want to work during this time in the industry. What are my best bets as far as someone who has no restaurant experience but is totally committed to doing whatever it takes. My thought was to throw myself at the feet at the good restaurants in my area and tell them i will do anything. What do you guys think?


----------



## misno (Nov 30, 2006)

It certainly couldn't hurt. If you appear earnest enough, and plan a well timed meeting with the Chef, I'm sure you would get taken on in some capacity. ****, throwing yourself at the mercy of a restaurant is basically how we all got started. I personally threw myself under Red Lobster's dish machine back in 1989. :lol:


----------



## egg_benidict (Dec 1, 2006)

I went to school once, now I have a place on prime time TV.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Apply everywhere, if nobody calls in a month, do it again.

When I was seeking my first kitchen job... I spent quite some time putting together my resume, then spent about 5 straight days applying, covering a different part of the city on each day. I was discouraged when job interviews were cancelled because somebody older/more qualified got the job. After I was beginning to think all hope was lost, I was called in for an interview with T.G.I.Friday's about an opening line cook position 4 months after I had applied with them. I took it, and all has been good since then.

The worst thing that anybody can tell you is "No", so don't hold back. Put together a nice resume, dress yourself up nicely, be polite, and impress that potential employer.


----------



## misno (Nov 30, 2006)

Is that in FRONT of the TV? :lol:


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Dlp-
You are probably working by now, but if not.... some folks get their start by doing an internship/volunteer work in a restaurant- 1 or 2 days a week for a few weeks- unless you need a full time to pay the rent, then obviously that wouldn't work. Give us and update... did you find a job?


----------

